

Analysis: Apple's A4 chip will probably power 2010 iPhone - swernli
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/analysis-apples-a4-chip-running-the-ipad-will-probably-power-a-2010-iphone-too-2010022/

======
sparky
"This means that Apple’s A4 chip is the first silicon to run ARM’s Cortex-A9
processor excluding Nvidia’s Tegra 2 unveiled last month."

We already have a word for "first, excluding this other thing." Second. :P

